# anybody had a small bowel enema?



## Fariel (Jan 2, 2002)

Hi again,I have to go for a small bowel enema next week. I've been told to eat normally the day before and take a dose of laxative at 5pm the day before. They mentioned Doculax and to take a regular dose...the box says 1-3 tablet (I'd rather take just one, but wondering if it smarter to take all 3 to get cleard out). I think they said it involves sticking a tube down my nose to inject the dye and then taking xrays. I'm a little worried about the discomfort involved. Have any of you ever had this? Any helpful hints of dealing with getting the tube down through your nose to the intestine? Any other helpful hints or experiences?Thanks!!


----------



## ibssean (Jul 9, 2001)

Hi FarialGeez it sounds like you are getting it at the same hosptial I had mine. Are you from the Toronto area?I responded to your other post as well so check that one out too.I had the same prep as you did. I don't think you have to be completely clean you just have to have your small bowel empty.I took 2 Doculax at 5:00 and found they really didn't start to work until the next morning so I was looking for the bathroom at the hospital. Taking two at 5 should be fine, but please don't interpret this as medical advise. Also nothing by mouth 12 hours prior to the exam.I don't think there's a whole lot you can do to make the nose tube any more comfortable. Getting it past your gag reflex can be a little tricky too. The doctor will ask you to swallow as he/she tries to manouver it down and may let you sip a bit of water as it goes.I am curious as to why they have to go down the nose, why not simply down the throat. It would make the procedure a lot nicer?


----------



## Fariel (Jan 2, 2002)

Hi ibssean,Thank you for your input, very much appreciated I am from the downtown Toronto area....I feel like I'm still recovering from the colonoscopy and really am not looking forward to another uncomfortable test so soon, but I guess it's better to get it over with. I was hoping maybe they could freeze the back of your throat to dull the gag reflex, but i don't think this is common practice. I believe they put the tube down instead of letting you drink it because that way the dye (barium) is injected right into the small intestine and the focus then is looking for abnormalities there (especially the end of the small intestine)...I think if one were to drink it, it would take a lot longer for the dye to reach were it has to go. Well, hopefully this won't be too bad, and hopefully I'll get some answers soon too.....thanks again


----------



## ibssean (Jul 9, 2001)

Yeah the barium swalliw is something different. I wonder why to tube can't just go down your throat to you small bowel....it's the same route into the stomach.?I had one and to be honest it is not a nice test. They do freeze your nose and throat, but it didn't seem to help me much. The worst part was they got the tube down then could manouver it into the samll bowel. I am going to wait until after the colonoscopy to have it done again. If you are anything like me getting the answers seems to be worth the pain.Boy are these tests fun.Your neighbour to the north.Sean


----------



## Fariel (Jan 2, 2002)

Hi Sean,I had the small bowel enema....and you were definitely right about it being very uncomfortable. Last evening I took the 2 Doculax as instructed (bad idea to give a intestinal stimulant to someone already having D!)....I was up most of the night having cramps, ++bloating and nausea....I was so uncomfortable. I Felt worse compared to after I did my scope prep!! In the morning I decided to take 2 gravol because I was so nausead and ready to gag just at the thought of this procedure (that turned out to be a great help to me). Getting the tube in was very challenging as you said. They sprayed my throat to numb it (kind of a scary feeling), and then proceeded with the tube. It was challenging but bearable to get from my nose past my throat, but things got worse when they were trying to get it past the stomach....my nose was burning really bad and I was getting cramps/pain in my stomach. Taking the tube out was as bad....it got lodged somewhere at the back of my nose and felt like my nostril was going to get ripped right out. It was definitely a difficult procedure to go through....believe it or not I thought the colonoscopy was easier (yes, there was bad pain for about 15seconds, but for the rest I slept)....I tried every trick I knew to help myself relax during this...but it was hard. In the end though, it was worth it because it did give us some more information.your southern neighbourFariel


----------



## ibssean (Jul 9, 2001)

WowI am sure I will have to get the small bowel enma done again, but my colonoscopy is next week so I want to get that one done first ( I am not at all worried about this one...I'll be doped up), and if after that we still need to do the SME again, then so be it.I bet you now know what 'uncomfortable' really means coming out of a docotor's mouth. Now that I am a few weeks removed from the horror and know there is someone else out their who had it done and lived to tell I can probably survive the thought of doing it again.Sorry it was so nasty for you, but thanks for letting me know how it turned out. Is there any snow left downtown? Sean


----------



## Fariel (Jan 2, 2002)

Hi Sean,I just wanted to wish you well for your upcoming colonoscopy next week....the drugs will definitely help (don't hesitate to tell them if you are uncomfortable, that way they can add more meds if needed). Good luck and good health to you.Farielps: No snow in downtown at all, pretty amazing for end of Jan!


----------



## ibssean (Jul 9, 2001)

Hi FarielThanks. The colonoscopy and gastroscopy, were a piece of cake. The doctor doubled up the demerol, because I am healthy and young as he put it and I didn't feel a thing. I actually woke up near the end and watched the screen...still didn't even know they were in there. I remember a bit of the gastroscopy but don't remember it hurting at all.The worst part by far is having to endure a day on jello and chicken broth...YUK! Guzzled the prep and got lots of reading done.Nothing visibly wrong, hope the lab says the same thing.


----------



## Fariel (Jan 2, 2002)

Hi Sean,That's great news that everything went so smoothly! So I guess you didn't have to have the small bowel enema, they decided to do a gastroscopy instead? Did they sedate you with Demorol for that too? I'm glad you were happy with the results and hope that the lab has good news for you too. I'm still waiting for results too. For now, I'm just taking it one day at a time....have all this snow to enjoy now that winter has truly hit downtown too.


----------



## ibssean (Jul 9, 2001)

Hi FarielThey actually did the gastroscopy right after the colonoscopy so I was a little high from the demerol, but I knew what was going on. I was booked to have both of them done anyway so it is not in place of the SME. I think the gastroscopy only shows the begining of the the samll bowel. The enma give you some good pictures of the whole thing. I would imagine if the lab results are negative that the GI would want me to try the SBE again, but I will wait and see what he has to say, as I want to ask if they can do it just down the throat (through the nose just kills me).Snow is alright but it is bloody cold out there today. Give me the summer anyday, although work is going downhill skiing in a few weeks, which I haven't done for years...looking forward to breaking something so I guess I should hope the snow sticks around.Well enough work for one day. Let me know how the results turn out for you. Having done a bit of reading on the 'other' diseases here's hoping we both have IBS.Sean


----------

